# All Slavic Languages: black vs. brown rat (Rattus rattus vs. R. norvegicus)



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if all Slavic languages know 2 different words for the brown rat and black rat just like Czech and Slovak. Thanks. 

Rattus rattus = black rat = *krysa*
Rattus norvegicus = brown rat (the most common rat) = *potkan *

Mod note:
see also this thread about different words for Rattus norvegicus.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*podgana* = rat

(when a distinction needs to be made: *črna podgana* = _rattus rattus_; *rjava podgana, siva podgana* = _rattus norvegicus_)


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian:*

Rattus rattus: _патнички стаорец _("wayfaring rat") or _црн стаорец_ ("black rat")
Rattus norvegicus: _сив стаорец _("grey rat") or _норвешки стаорец_ ("Norwegian rat")

There are a few other more colloquial terms used, these are just the main ones.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Rat=плъх.
Rattus rattus=черен плъх ("black rat");
Rattus norvegicus=сив плъх ("grey rat").


----------



## indiegrl

Russian

Rat =*Крыса *(krysa)
rattus rattus=*корабельная крыса/**Черная крыса* . 
rattus norvegicus = *пасюк/cерая крыса *


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I wonder if all Slavic languages know 2 different words for the brown rat and black rat just like Czech and Slovak.
> 
> Rattus rattus = black rat = *krysa* (in Czech) = potkan (in Slovak)
> Rattus norvegicus = brown rat (the most common rat) = *potkan* (in Czech) = krysa (in Slovak)



Both the words are relatively new loans. These animals were called *myš* (veliká m., hnědá m., německá/polská m.) or *ščúr* in Old Czech.

The origin of *potkan* goes like this:

(? Latin *Ponticus* →) North Italian *pantegàna/pategàna/pantegàn* → Slovenian *podgana* (padgana ?) → Hungarian *patkány* → Slovak *potkan* → Moravian dialects → Czech scientific taxonomy

*Krysa* is 19th century loan from Russian.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

werrr said:


> The origin of *potkan* goes like this:
> 
> (? Latin *Ponticus* →) North Italian *pantegàna/pategàna/pantegàn* → Slovenian *podgana* (padgana ?) → Hungarian *patkány* → Slovak *potkan* → Moravian dialects → Czech scientific taxonomy


 
Interesting!


----------



## Azori

werrr said:


> Rattus rattus = black rat = *krysa* (in Czech) = potkan krysa and potkan (in Slovak)
> Rattus norvegicus = brown rat (the most common rat) = *potkan* (in Czech) = krysa potkan (in Slovak)


In Slovak _rattus rattus_ is known as *potkan tmavý/čierny* or *krysa* and _rattus norvegicus_ as *potkan obyčajný/hnedý*.


----------



## Awwal12

> The origin of potkan goes like this:
> 
> (? Latin Ponticus →) North Italian pantegàna/pategàna/pantegàn → Slovenian podgana (padgana ?) → Hungarian patkány → Slovak potkan → Moravian dialects → Czech scientific taxonomy


...->Slovak potkan -> Ukrinian "пацюк" (a rat) -> Russian "пасюк" (a brown rat), I suppose?


----------



## marco_2

In Polish:

*szczur śniady - *_(Rattus rattus) = _black rat

*szczur wędrowny *_- (Rattus norvegicus) = _brown rat


----------



## Encolpius

BCS > my attempt 

1 word for two types > štakor (HRT), pacov (SRP)


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian there are two generic words for rat, щур and пацюк, that are used interchangeably.

_Rattus rattus:_  чорний щур (пачюк), азійський чорний щур, корабельний щур
_Rattus norvegicus:  _мандрівний щур, сірий щур


----------



## swintok

swintok said:


> In Ukrainian there are two generic words for rat, щур and пацюк, that are used interchangeably.
> 
> _Rattus rattus:_ чорний щур (пацюк), азійський чорний щур, корабельний щур
> _Rattus norvegicus: _мандрівний щур, сірий щур


----------

